# Samba 4 porting/Porting for FreeBSD...



## simonsays (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm really curious if there is/or will be any progress on the samba 4 port? It seems that the latest Free*BSD* port is (samba4-devel-4.0.0.a11_2) which is derived from alpha 11. However the current release is a*lp*ha 19 and a lot of things have changed since (especially in regards to openchange release BORG). Does anyone know if the port is still being maintained? Thanks!

By the way: I've noticed with redports / http://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts that a lot of things are not getting ported to FreeBSD anymore. What's the deal with that? I'm a little worried.

*R*egards

Simon.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm guessing things got put on hold because of 8.3-RELEASE. During a release the ports tree is frozen. Updates should be coming in again but there might be a small backlog.


----------



## simonsays (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,

I doubt that. I'm not addressing a couple of days/weeks during a port freeze but talking about almost a year of non-progress in regards to samba4 and many other ports. I have the impression that contributors/Interest-in-FreeBSD might be the real issue here. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

*R*egards*,*

Simon


----------



## ManaHime (Apr 25, 2012)

You could always directly contact the maintainer of those ports and ask them if they have any plans for an update


----------



## phoenix (Apr 25, 2012)

To get the maintainer's e-mail address:
`$ cd /path/to/port/dir; make -V MAINTAINER`


----------



## simonsays (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you very much for your replies.

Regards,

Simon


----------



## mix_room (Feb 20, 2013)

I realise this thread is old, but there is now a new port net/samba4 which contains the updated samba4 - 4.0.3


----------

